# Shy puppy



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Susan, dont be too concerned, your puppy sounds jut like our Standard was.. they go through some stages like that. Hoolie ( 15 months old) was 4 mos. old when he came home with us and we experienced the same thing. Just remember to not force her to interact but to also not baby her when she acts afraid. If you do she will think there is something to be worried about  We just took Hoolie out and about and when someone would ask if they could pet him I would just tell them to let him approach if he wanted to... It wasnt too long until he got out of that phase. He still is a little unsettled with people in our house when they first get there but out in public he is fine. Today he did his Canine Good Citizen test and had to do a "meet and greet" with a stranger, be brushed, ears and feet handled by someone and supervised separation where I hand him of to a stranger and leave. I am happy to say he did great...Maybe you could put her through a class..with all of the other dogs and people it sure helped Hoolie! We put him in his first class at 6 months old.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

There was a miniature Australian Shepherd in our puppy class that had the same issues and one thing the trainer stressed was to let him walk on his own four feet, not pick him up when people approached. She claimed that the owner's habit of picking it up when it showed fear was making matters worse. She also said to try and spend as much time as possible socializing at places where human traffic was busy, such as Walmart, parks, Hardware stores, banks. I even took my puppy to the hospital lobby and sat there and let whomever was interested come to see us. Hope this helps


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. If it were me, he'd be on the ground, AND (most importantly!), I'd be stopping people from going towards him and bending over him, to the point of stepping between if that is what it takes. Pups go through several fear periods and a fright now could permanently affect how he feels about things.

I'd allow him to approach anyone he likes, and you can stack the deck by handing out tiny treats to people who want to say hi, but it's important to let him make the approach. Once he works out that strangers miraculously seem to have yummy treats, he'll worry less.

What about staking out a bench in a public place? People could approach, but he could retreat under the bench if he feels uncertain. But don't let people pursue him under the bench! A simple "oops, not feeling too friendly at the moment, sorry!" may be needed to fend off persistent people, esp as poodle puppies are the cutest things going.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy went through this, and the advice above is spot on. It sounds as if your pup missed out on early socialisation - not uncommon if she was still with her breeder, and going through innoculations - and is now hitting the big wide world in the middle of a fear period. Take your pup where she can watch lots of people and animals of all shapes and sizes while you give her the occasional scrummy treat, and ask people to toss her a treat while ignoring her as they go by. Let your pup take her time and don't force her, prevent people from looming over her and reaching down over her head (something Poppy still dislikes). Don't pick her up - and don't get anxious yourself - stay calm and matter of fact, and keep telling her how much fun this is. Praise and treat her for confident behaviour; step between her and anything she finds scarey. A good, calm class would be very helpful, but avoid anywhere that is too much of a free for all until she is better able to cope.

The idea is to get her accustomed to people without ever pushing her over her limit and into being afraid, and to associate people, dogs and other animals with Good Things For Poodles. She may never be a social butterfly, but you can certainly make sure she is calm and relaxed around people, and not in danger of becoming fear reactive. Poppy is now happy to greet people - as long as they don't loom! - and if they give her a treat or two she is heir friend or life!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle went through a phase like this when he had puppy class. All the dogs in his class were huge and lots of people were coming up wanting to pet him. I would not pick him up or coddle him when he acted afraid just stood calmly talking to the person or I would stand next to the other puppy petting him. Swizzle would get jealous and come over for some attention. I did pick him up for his own safety when a large out of control puppy would stomp his way. I do think it is important to not force him into anything. If he is hiding under something don't go in after him. Just continue to work on it and he will grow out of it. Swizzle seems to take his cue from me. If he sees me calm and relaxed although he might be nervous at first he soon comes out of his shell. He is 6 months old now and seems out of that now. I don't think he will ever run up to people and jump all over them but I don't want that anyway. He will trot up, have a few snifs, enjoy some petting and generally be a nice polite, confident dog. It sounds like your dog just needs some practice. I do think having strangers give treats is a good idea.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When I first got my puppy and took her out, whenever someone commented on her I would ask them if they would mind giving her a treat. I handed them one (that wasn't *****) and had them give it to her. After doing that for several times she started looking at all strangers and wagging her tail, thinking they would be giving her a treat.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I agree. I would never pick a scared puppy up. I think that just reinforces their fear. I personally would kind of ignore the puppy until he showed that he would like to meet the person and then I would let the puppy go up to the person, not the other way around. 

Lucy was really shy at first but boy, she is not like that now!!


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*scared pup*

I think this type of problem with poodles has to be dealt with slowly. I would take your dog to a local park and sit on the bench to watch the antics of the kids. I would go every day, if you can.
Each day, move closer..the kids will want to pet her..so bring some biscuits with you they can give to her. Have her sit, so they can give her a treat and pet her.
Believe me, when she realizes that people bring good things..she will start to love the park, people and all that being in the world entails.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

I certainly agree that you shouldn't force the dog into an uncomfortable situation but she shouldn't be coddled either. I would bring her into situations where there are adults present who will understand if you ask them not to approach the puppy but to let the puppy go to them. Children don't understand - to them it is just a cute puppy.

It is important to work with your puppy to overcome her fear because fear can evolve into very undesireable behavours such as biting.


----------

